

Why didn't I start a company in my dorm room and pocket millions before I turned 30? - curtis
http://www.wordyard.com/2008/08/05/sarah-lacys-once-youre-lucky/?

======
byrneseyeview
_And it just looked, and felt, different to me: at the start, it was much less
about retaining control of one’s company and much more about giving control to
one’s users._

The great thing about Web 2.0 was that these things turned out to be
synonymous: giving users a platform that encourages them to create high-
quality content (rather than coming up with the content yourself) means that
you can tap VCs for contacts and advice, rather than just money.

------
agentbleu
I liked this review, seems to have been so much hype over that book, which I
won't be reading now (I'll wait 6 months and get a copy for 50 cents of ebay.
Just something about the essence of money like this author says that does not
sit well with me.

------
Eliezer
Cuz it's hard.

